
At USC, women now outnumber men in video game design graduate program - ck2
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/herocomplex/la-et-hc-usc-women-video-game-design-program-20160124-htmlstory.html
======
ck2
Video game design graduate level courses?

What exactly does this entail?

Is it like film schools that sucker you for your student loan money and leave
you with a useless degree afterwards?

Hopefully these people are getting good jobs after paying for such classes.

